# One-pan, BBQ Chicken



## MilburnCreek (Aug 19, 2013)

OK, so its not like fat-dripping on the outdoor BBQ...but it is a healthy, easy, indoor substitute. 

Minutes to Prepare: 5
Minutes to Cook: 15
Number of Servings: 2







*Ingredients*

2 large skinless, boneless Chicken Breasts
6 slices Turkey Bacon
1 minced Jalapeno Pepper

2 T. Ketchup
2 T.Brown Mustard
2 T. Worcestershire Sauce
2 T. Red Wine Vinegar
3 T. Maple Syrup
1 t. Onion powder
1 t. Garlic powder

*Instructions*

1) Line bottom of large frying pan with turkey bacon (use no oil) and cook over medium-low heat for 5 minutes.

2) Slice chicken breasts laterally ("butterfly" style), and place in pan on top of bacon. Sprinkle minced jalapeno on top. Cover, and cook over medium heat 5 minutes.

3) Mix remaining ingredients.  Pour over chicken, turn chicken, and mix well.  Cover, and cook 10 more minutes or until done.

*Tips*

Make sure you use REAL maple syrup, and not maple-flavored corn syrup. 

Jalapeno cooked this way will cause lip-tingling. Be prepared.

*Nutrition Facts*
  2 Servings

Amount Per Serving

*Calories	526.4*

*  Total Fat	13.9 g*
    	  Saturated Fat	4.7 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat	3.5 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat	5.3 g

  Cholesterol	191.3 mg
   Sodium	973.9 mg
   Potassium	677.5 mg

* Total Carbohydrate	31.4 g*
    	  Dietary Fiber	0.6 g
    	  Sugars	24.9 g
*
  Protein	60.6 g*

  Vitamin A	2.0 %
  Vitamin B-12	14.9 %
  Vitamin B-6	73.3 %
  Vitamin C	11.7 %
  Vitamin D	0.0 %
  Vitamin E	        1.7 %
  Calcium	        8.0 %
  Copper	      12.1 %
  Folate	        3.7 %
  Iron	      16.2 %
  Magnesium   21.4 %
  Manganese   53.6 %
  Niacin	    132.3 %
 Pantothenic Acid    	19.4 %
 Phosphorus    	57.5 %
 Riboflavin	       13.3 %
 Selenium	       62.8 %
 Thiamin	       13.3 %
 Zinc	               29.4 %

 *Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.


----------



## paak (Aug 20, 2013)

You post some of the best recipes! Keep'em coming!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 20, 2013)

Well its about time MBC..!  I thot about you as i ruined 4 lbs a halibut over cooked on my bbq.lol. was side tracked by some bitching ..so i tossed them both out to trash.. pan sear is best right bro?  I got 23 more lbs to mess up..and then ill go catch his brother..  ib . Nice to see u pop in mbc.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 20, 2013)

I love BBQ chicken and this sounds absolutely incredible! I can't wait to try it.  Might not get around to it until Sunday..wah wah wah....

FOODGASM!


----------



## tyler58 (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice. 

I'm getting bored of plain of chicken lol.


Good post!


----------

